# What does this actually mean?



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Amel het anery. I know Amel is short for blah blah blah, but what does the het anery mean? A snake of this genetic make up will look amelanistic so where does the anery come into it?


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Het (abbreviated from heterozygenous (sp)) means that it is carrying this gene and if bred with other hets or actual anneries then it will produce some annery babies...
Ben


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Is there anywhere (apart fom here) i could learn all this genetics shizz on a basic level?


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Uh, I could give you a ball python site-explains how the genetics works for royals which is esentially the same...

Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca
Ben


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Genetics

This is the best corn snake genetics site that I know.


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> Het (abbreviated from heterozygenous (sp)) means that it is carrying this gene and if bred with other hets or actual anneries then it will produce some annery babies...
> Ben


I have a normal het hypo/amel.

Does that mean if bred with other het hypos, or hypos, she'll produce hypo hatchlings?

Could I produce a Ghost (hypo + anery 'A') from her if bred with an Anery 'A'? On the same note, can I produce a Snow (Amel + Anery 'A') from her?

If not, what breeding 'power' does a normal het hypo/amel have in terms of what she could produce? I ask as I desire to purchase a male, and am looking at breeding options.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

if bred to a Hypo normal you should get: 1/2 Normal het hypo 50% het amel and 1/2 Hypo 50% het amel.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

If you bred her to an Amel Hypo you would get:1/4*Normal*het.Hypomelanistic Amelanistic 1/4*Hypomelanistic *het.Amelanistic 1/4*Amelanistic *het.Hypomelanistic 1/4*Hypomelanistic **Amelanistic *


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

Okay, I'm getting the hang of this now, I think.

What if I bred her to an anery? Is it possible to determine what morphs the hatchlings would be?


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

bred to an anery you would get:
1/1*Normal*het.Anerythristic _50% poss.het. Hypomelanistic 
50% poss.het.Amelanistic_


To get the best from your female you'd be better off getting a Hypo or Hypo Amel.

If you get an amel stripe male you could get:
1/2*Normal*het.Stripe Amelanistic _50% poss.het. Hypomelanistic _1/2*Amelanistic *het.Stripe _50% poss.het. Hypomelanistic _

Breed a pair of the offspring together and have your own Amel Stripes :smile:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

heres another good one to read.... The Learning Center


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

it means that the amels mother or father was an anery...


----------

